# St Lawrence Newfoundland Fishing Boat Loss " Sarah Anne "



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The Sarah Anne sailed around 12 am Monday fishing for crab . She did not return Monday evening as expected .
Tuesday night 3 bodies were recovered ; Edward Norman his son Scott and nephew Jody ; Isaac Kettle is still missing .
The Normans are the nephews of my very close friends Don and Wanda Hawse . The village of St Lawrence is in shock as are the rest of the Maritimes.
Derek


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A desperate and ghastly thing, Derek. My condolences. Just perhaps not for all six.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for that ; the coast Guard search for Isaac Kettle has now been called off .Scott worked for the same company as my son Alan .Atlantic Towing . Scott worked with the offshore division and was Bosun . He was on leave at the time and went fishing with his Dad on the ill fated trip . There are two more of the Norman family who work with the offshore division of Atlantic Towing .
The recovered bodies were not wearing life jackets or survival suits so whatever happend must have been sudden and deadly .
Isaac Kettles mother has pleaded the Governor General to resume the search for the Sarah Anne s hull in the hope of finding her sons body .

Derek


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear it. Not sure about taking risks for 'just' a body 'though.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

No risk in a sonar scan of the area . The Town is preparing for the funerals ; obviously they cant have one for Isaac without the body .They a planning a big virtual funeral for the 3 recovered ; with small private funerals at the houses of Ed ; Scott and Jody to the extent the current covid19 rules will allow .

The Sarah Anne was sighted at 11.30 am and 12.30 pm and was expected back home around 3 pm . The weather was good .
There is much speculation as to what may have occurred however I will leave that aside as I am sure the AIS tracking system will be able to show the Sarah Annes position up until the time of her sinking and also any other vessels which may have been in close proximity .


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Announced today that Canada will resume the search for Isaac Kettle using surface vessel and some air craft .
Derek


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The Atlantic Towing vessel Paul A Sacuta is engaged in the search and currently on location in the area where the Sarah Anne was known to have been . The vessel is equipped with side scan sonar and has recovery equipment on board .

I am very hopeful that Isaac can be found soon and give the Kettle family some closure .
Derek


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

To know the cause too and to consider its prevention might be a comfort to the bereaved. To get some good out of bad.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

So sad to hear this news Derek, Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Yesterday a body was found by some lobster fishermen in Doughboys Cove in Placentia Bay .
I have just talked with my good Buddy Don who is uncle to two of the bodies already recovered .
The family of Issac have been able through Tattoos to have the body idenitied as that of Issac .
This will allow a funeral to take place and brings some closure to Issacs family 
The cause is still being investigated and I will bring those who may be interested up to date as new facts are available for publication . 

Derek Roger


----------

